# Delicious treats!



## FattyMcJ (May 12, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since I've submitted anything for C&C, so here goes...

1)






2)





3)





Missed the focus on #3 a wee bit, but I liked the dynamic angle so I included it anyway.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Restomage (May 12, 2010)

I like em a lot! How did you blow out the background for this particular shot?


----------



## Don Kondra (May 12, 2010)

I like the posing of the first shot, don't care for half eaten fruit though 

The lighting is a bit harsh for me, ie. hot spots.  

Did you try light from the back, reflector in the front ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 12, 2010)

Restomage said:


> I like em a lot! How did you blow out the background for this particular shot?



Three clamp lights is all I used, with a while muslin fabric backdrop inside my DIY lightbox.



Don Kondra said:


> I like the posing of the first shot, don't care for half eaten fruit though
> 
> The lighting is a bit harsh for me, ie. hot spots.
> 
> ...



Thanks Don, yeah, I wasn't sure about the bite taken out of the fruit but I wanted to show how juicy and tasty they were, yet cutting one in half seemed trite.  Ideas? Or just leave the fruit intact?

I didn't try back light & reflector, I'll give that a shot next time.  Just need to find some more fruit though, I ate all the strawberries! :lmao:


----------



## Don Kondra (May 12, 2010)

How about leaving the fruit intact and spritzing with water ?

Or take it to the next level and add cheesecake/chocolate/whipping cream/etc...

Cheers, Don


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 12, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> How about leaving the fruit intact and spritzing with water ?



Excellent idea, I'll have to find a bowl that's attractive enough to do this.



Don Kondra said:


> Or take it to the next level and add cheesecake/chocolate/whipping cream/etc...
> 
> Cheers, Don



Oooh...tasty...


----------



## D-B-J (May 12, 2010)

can you take a picture of your setup for us? Cause this is a really nice lighting setup, and the pictures are great! Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2010)

Yes, good idea on wetting the fruit. Try adding some glycerin, available at drug stores, to the water, which will make the water drops stay in place and not run. Use a quality atomizer or high quality spray bottle to apply the glycerin and water combo. I'd agree with Don that the partially eaten strawberry does not work--and as far as triteness, I think showing a clean,nice-looking knife and a cut in half berry might work,without being trite.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 13, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> can you take a picture of your setup for us? Cause this is a really nice lighting setup, and the pictures are great! Thanks.



Same setup I've been using, 3 clamp lights and a DIY lightbox.  It's not the best, but it works for my amateur self. 















Derrel said:


> Yes, good idea on wetting the fruit. Try adding some glycerin, available at drug stores, to the water, which will make the water drops stay in place and not run. Use a quality atomizer or high quality spray bottle to apply the glycerin and water combo. I'd agree with Don that the partially eaten strawberry does not work--and as far as triteness, I think showing a clean,nice-looking knife and a cut in half berry might work,without being trite.



Killer tip!  I'll look into the glycerin. I've always wondered how they got the water to stay lol

I'll see what I can do with some different fruit and a more complex arrangement soon, need to go shopping! :thumbup:


----------

